# رسائل ماجستير ودكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع



## faiqmohmed (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*الاخوة والاخوات في ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام

في هذه الفقره سأوافيكم وعلى شكل مراحل متعاقبه بملخصات لرسائل ماجستير واطاريح دكتوراه في تخصص ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه . آملاً ان تنال رضاكم وتحقق الفائده في دراساتكم العليا في بلدانكم

اولاً: التطبيقات الحاسوبية في إدارة مشاريع التشييد

الطالب أحمد عبد الفتاح نعمة

المشرف أ.م. زهير ميخائيل ساكو
أدارة المشاريع \ قسم الهندسة المدنية في جامعة بغداد
شباط - 2006

مع وافر التقدير​:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## م الفا (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تحميل الملف وهو عباره عن عدد 2 صفحة عبارة عن بعنوان الخلاصة وما فيها هو استخدام تطبيقات الحاسب الالى فى ادارة المشاريع فأين الرسالة وما تم التوصل اليه فكل رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراه تؤدى فى نهايتها الى توصيات نأمل فما الهدف من وضع فكرة الرسالة دون الوصول الى التطبيقات والتوصيات نأمل الافاده
وشكرا


----------



## بسمالله (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكر جزيلا اخي العزيز فايق محمد

موضوع جميل، ومن المهم ان نتعرض لخلاصات البحوث فهي مفتاح للكثير من رواد الملتقى الذين يسألون عن افكار لبحوثهم فهذا جهد مشكور منك ونافع باذن الله تعالى

خلاصات الابحاث لا تعني احتواءها على النتائج بل مقدمه عن البحث والهدف منه وسبب الاهتمام بموضوعه، وربما يكون البحث تحت الدراسة والى الان لم تستنتج توصياته النهائية

كما ان قراءة مثل هذه الخلاصات تعطي فكرة عن التوجه البحثي للمنطقة واهميته لها

في الاخير افضل ان تضاف كلمة ملخصات على عنوان الموضوع بحيث يكون " ملخصات رسائل ...الخ"
اكرر شكري الجزيل لك


----------



## هادي صالح مجول (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز الدكتور فائق محمد سرحان المحترم 
نشكر لك سعيك الكريم لتقديم الفائدة للجميع والتواصل مع اصدقائك ونحن ننتظر عطاءك وجهدك الرائع ونتمنى لك النجاح والتقدم.
اخوك هادي صالح مجول الجميلي


----------



## هادي صالح مجول (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الدكتور فائق محمد
السلام عليكم
ارجو تزويدنا باي معلومات او مصادر تخص موضوع ادارة تكنلوجيا المعلومات في المشاريع الانشائية مع الشكر
هادي الجميلي


----------



## faiqmohmed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء الكرام
اعتذر اولا لكم لتاخري في الرد وذلك بسبب ضعف شبكة الانرنت لدينا.
واقدم شكري لكم لمداخلاتكم وملاحظاتكم المهمة
واود ان ابين لكم بانني في هذا الموضوع اعرض فقط ملخصات الرسائل او الاطاريح
والهدف منها هو كما بينه الاخ المهندس العزيز ابو صالح جزاه الله خيرا وان جميع هذه الرسائل او الاطاريح هي منجزة وتم مناقشتها وكما مبين في التواريخ الموضوعه تحت اسم المشرف واسم الباحث
وهنا اود اخذ رايكم في نشر نص الاطروحة او الرساله كاملا ام اكتفي بالملخصات؟
مع التقدير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم الدكتور فائق محمد

اعتقد ان الحصول على نص الرسالة كاملة امر ممتاز جدا ... ولكن ارجوا ان نأخذ في الاعتبار حقوق النسخ وان يكون صاحب الرسالة لا يمانع من نشرها

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mos (31 أكتوبر 2009)

أؤيد الدكتور أبو صالح فى الرأى
مع التحية..


----------



## faiqmohmed (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء.....السلام عليكم
اشكر اهتمامكم بالموضوع، واما موضوع نص الرسالة او الاطروحة فسوم اقوم باخذ الموافقه الاصوليه من اصحابها

واليوم احب ان اقدم لكم ملخص الرساله الثانيه وهي:
عنوان الرسالة ( عربي) : اعتماد البرمجة الموجهة في ادارة كلف المواد الانشائية في موقع العمل 
عنوان الرسالة ( انكليزي ) :Management of on site construction materials costs by using object oriented programming 
للطالبه: شيماء رافع عواد الكبيسي 
الاسم باللغة الانكليزية : Shaymaa Rafi Awad 
الجامعة : المستنصرية
الكلية : الهندسة 
القسم : الهندسة المدنية / اختصاص ادارة المشاريع

الخلاصة بالعربي وبالانكليزي : موجودة على ملف بعنوان ( الخلاصة ) 
السنة: 2004
المشرف أ.م.د. زهير العاني + أ.م.د. انغام الصفار
أدارة المشاريع \ قسم الهندسة المدنية في الجامعه المستنصيريه


----------



## المهندس الحارثي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ويعطيكم العافية


----------



## managment (14 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك.


----------



## didine (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة انا طالبة ماجستير ادارة مشاريع في مرحلة البحث بحثي يتضمن العوامل المؤثرة على انتاجية البناء بالطابوق وانا بحاجة الى اطاريح لاستخراج او معرفة ماهي هذه العوامل .وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## faiqmohmed (24 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا ست سحر
توجد مجموعه من الاطاريح عن انتاجية الطابوق وغيرها من الفقرات في الجامعه التكنولوجيه في بغداد
وان كنت من اهل العراق فيمكن الحول عليها بسهولة
ولكن؟
ماهو هدف بحثك؟ لاتمكن من مساعدتك بصورة دقيقه.
تحياتي


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## المؤمل2 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم 
انا بحاجه الى رساله ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية 
بخصوص العنوان التالي هو 
الموارد وتأثيرها في تأخير المشروع


----------



## odwan (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بورك فيكم ولكم كل تقدير وإحترام كبيرين


----------



## hammhamm44 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

حوار راق وجميل وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي انتظار اطروحات كاملة - بعد الموافقة من اصحابها - لتعم الفائدة..
شكرا للمجهود الجيد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## faiqmohmed (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوتي​ الكرام

ارفق لكم عنوان اطروحة دكتوراه في ادارة المشاريع الانشائيه مع الخلاصه باللغتين العربيه والانكليزيه

اسم الطالب: فائق محمد سرحان
اسم المشرفين: الاستاذ الدكتور رافع هاشم شاكر السهيلي و الاستاذ المساعد زهير ساكو ميخائيل
اسم الجامعه: جامعة بغداد - كلية الهندسة - قسم الهندسة المدنيه
تاريخ المناقشة: 20/12/2008
النتيجة: امتياز​


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء د.فائق
ممكن ان تساعدني في ايجاد العوامل المؤثرة على انتاجية البناء بالطابوق ؟واكون شاكرة لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى السادة المشرفين والاعضاء ودكتور فائق
اني بحاجة الى مصادر عن العوامل المؤثرة على انتاجية البناء بالطابوق(اني طالبة ماجستير/ادارة مشاريع في مرحلة البحث )ارجوا منكم ان تساعدوني ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا دكتور فائق على ابداء المساعدة
بحثي يتعلق ببرنامج neural networkفأنا بحاجة الى العوامل المؤثرة على انتاجية البناء بالطابوق ثم الحصول على البيانات المتعلقة بهذه العوامل من الموقع(الموقع العملي/مجمع سكني)لادخال تلك البيانات في البرنامج,شكرا مرة اخرى وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## faiqmohmed (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الباحثة سحر المحترمة
ساوافيك ببحث قيم فيما يخص مشروعك ولكن في هذه الاسطر القليلة ارى ان من اهم العوامل المؤثرة على انتاجية البناء بالطابوق:
حجم فريق العمل( فريق عمل واحد ام اثنين ام...........الخ)
موقع البناء(طابق ارضي ام طابق اول ام. اسس ام....................الخ)
نوع المونة المستخدمة في البناء(مونة السمنت والرمل ام الجص)
نوع الطابوق المستخدم في البناء
ظروف الموقع (معقدة طبيعيه رديئة الخ)
نوع المشروع ( سكني ام تجاري ام بناية متعددة الطوابق خدمي )
الظروف الجويه
ادارة الموقع ( جيدة متوسطة رديئة)
وقت العمل ( شفت صباحي مسائي الخ)
الحالة النفسيه لفريق العمل 
خبرة فريق العمل
وهناك الكثير من العوامل
ولكن المهم
هم فلترة هذه العوامل 
ولابد من استعمال طريق تحليل الحساسيه ام طريقة الجينات الخوارزميه

وتحياتي لك


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا د.فائق وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
حضرتك ساعدتني ان شاء الله لان البحث اصبح واضحا قليلا
اذا امكن ممكن ان تدز اسم البحث او اسم الباحث الذي يمكن لاطروحته ان يفيدني في هذا الصدد؟
وشكرا مرة اخرى وجعل الله مساعدتك لي هذا في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## m7md y7ia (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*master in construction management*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كنت محتاج حد يكون عنده نقطه بحثيه للماجيستير فى management اقدر ابدأ فيها عشان انا خلصت التمهيدى الحمد لله بس مش لاقى حاجه معينه فلو فى حد يفدر يقدم المساعده يبقى جزاه الله خير​


----------



## faiqmohmed (12 أكتوبر 2010)

m7md y7ia قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كنت محتاج حد يكون عنده نقطه بحثيه للماجيستير فى management اقدر ابدأ فيها عشان انا خلصت التمهيدى الحمد لله بس مش لاقى حاجه معينه فلو فى حد يفدر يقدم المساعده يبقى جزاه الله خير​



ممكن اقترح لك بعض البحوث:
استخدام الادوات الاحصائيه السبعه في السيطرة النوعيه للمشاريع الانشائيه
تقييم دور المهندس المقيم في المشاريع الانشائيه
استخدام المدخل الابتكاري في تحليل العطاءات
تحياتي


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
د.فائق والسادة المشرفين ممكن ان تساعدوني فأنا بأمس الحاجة الى المساعدة ؟جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابراهيم الجلا (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز الدكتور فائق محمد المحترم
اشكرك لجهد الكبير في تزويد اعضاء المتلقى بكل شيء جديد في مجال ادارة المشروعات, انا محمد ابراهيم الجلال من اليمن, انا عضو جديد في هذا الصرح العلمي الهندسي الكبير, انا حديث التخرج من قسم الهندسة الصناعية , واحب مجال ادارة المشروعات الهندسية, وعند طموح كبير في تحضير رسالة الماحستير في هذا المجال, هل تستطيع مساعدتي في الابحار في هذا المجال , من حيث المواضيع التي يجب الالمام بها لمساعدتي في الرسالة.


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.يوسف الرفاعي (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن د.فائق المساعدة ؟
ارسال البحث او اسم الباحث؟وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jamal (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## صهيب علي (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا استاذي العزيز
وياريت دراسات تخص دورة حياة المشروع
لأن انا محتاج مصادر في ادارة مشاريع التشييد
انا طالب ماجستير واكتب حاليا بالبحث


----------



## faiqmohmed (2 مارس 2011)

محمد ابراهيم الجلا قال:


> الاخ العزيز الدكتور فائق محمد المحترم
> اشكرك لجهد الكبير في تزويد اعضاء المتلقى بكل شيء جديد في مجال ادارة المشروعات, انا محمد ابراهيم الجلال من اليمن, انا عضو جديد في هذا الصرح العلمي الهندسي الكبير, انا حديث التخرج من قسم الهندسة الصناعية , واحب مجال ادارة المشروعات الهندسية, وعند طموح كبير في تحضير رسالة الماحستير في هذا المجال, هل تستطيع مساعدتي في الابحار في هذا المجال , من حيث المواضيع التي يجب الالمام بها لمساعدتي في الرسالة.



مرحبا اخي محمد ابراهيم
يسعدني تقديم المساعده لك في مجال ادارة المشاريع
ولكن سؤالي هل انت حصلت على مقعد دراسي في الدراسات العليا (ماجستير) ام مازلت في طور الحصول على ذلك؟
ومن اهم المواضيع التي تحص الادارة الهندسيه للمشاريع الانشائيه كثيره منها
ادارة العقود
ادارة المعدات
الذكاء الاصطناعي
الانتاجيه
اعادة الهندسة
هندسة القيمه
اساليب التخطيط المتقدم
السيطرة على الكلف
وغيرها
تحياتي


----------



## ميسون المشهداني (17 مارس 2011)

نا طالبة دكتوراه احتاج بيانات عن العوامل المؤثرة على الانتاجية بالارقام لغرض استخدامها في برناج للشبكات العصبية مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## faiqmohmed (17 مارس 2011)

ميسون المشهداني قال:


> نا طالبة دكتوراه احتاج بيانات عن العوامل المؤثرة على الانتاجية بالارقام لغرض استخدامها في برناج للشبكات العصبية مع الشكر والتقدير



مرحبا ست ميسون
اهلا وسهلا بك
موضوعك جيد والشبكات العصبيه الذكيه شيء جميل وفيه الكثر من الابداعات
ولكن حذاري من التكرار و

واذا كنت من العراق
فانا حاضر لتقديم المساعده لك في هذا المجال
وارجو معرفة عنوان بحثك بالكامل وكذلك اسم المشرف

تحياتي
د.فائق محمد
كلية الهندسة/ جامعة النهرين/قسم الهندسة المدنيه


----------



## md1 (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن د.فائق المساعدة ؟
ممكن تزويدي بمعلومات حول تطبيق التخطيط الإستراتيجي في المشاريع الهندسة ولك جزيل شكر
علما بأنني أحاول تسجيل دكتوراة في هذا المجال أتمنى أن تعطني رأيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## faiqmohmed (20 مارس 2011)

md1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن د.فائق المساعدة ؟
> ممكن تزويدي بمعلومات حول تطبيق التخطيط الإستراتيجي في المشاريع الهندسة ولك جزيل شكر
> علما بأنني أحاول تسجيل دكتوراة في هذا المجال أتمنى أن تعطني رأيك ولك جزيل الشكر



اخي الكريم
لتقد يم المساعده لك
ارجو ان تعرف عن نفسك اولا وفي اية جامعة حضرتك تدرس وهل انت مازلت في المرحلة التحضيريه ام في مرحلة البحث وماهي المواد الدراسيه التي درستها في المرحلة التحضيريه للدكتوراه
ليتسنى لنا الاجابه بدقه على استفسارك

اما بخصوص التخطيط الاستراتيجي للمشاريع
فهو موضوع مهم ولابد من توفر قاعدة معلومات وافيه للخوض في هذا المجال
وحذاري من الخوض في مو ضوع لا تعرف اهدافه مسبقا
تحياتي
ساوافيك ببعض البحوث عن التخطيط الاستتيجي مستقبلا


----------



## md1 (21 مارس 2011)

شكر د.فائق على الرد
المهندسة معلا من جامعة حلب كلية الهندسة المدنية قسم إدارة وإنشاء أن لم أسجل بعد على دكتوراة ولا يوجد عندنا مرحلة التحضرية في دكتوراة لكن يوجد فقط مرحلة بحث وأريد أن أعمل بحثي في هذا مجال التخطيط الإستراتيجي في المشاريع الهندسية أرجو النصيحة بمتابعة او لا


----------



## faiqmohmed (21 مارس 2011)

md1 قال:


> شكر د.فائق على الرد
> المهندسة معلا من جامعة حلب كلية الهندسة المدنية قسم إدارة وإنشاء أن لم أسجل بعد على دكتوراة ولا يوجد عندنا مرحلة التحضرية في دكتوراة لكن يوجد فقط مرحلة بحث وأريد أن أعمل بحثي في هذا مجال التخطيط الإستراتيجي في المشاريع الهندسية أرجو النصيحة بمتابعة او لا



اهلا وسهلا مهندسه معلا
ويارب تكونين دكتوراه يافعه
اما بخصوص موضوع التخطيط الاستراتيجي فكما قلت لك فهو موضوع مهم
ولكنه شائك ومعقد نوعا ما وهذا يعتمد على مدى توفر الحالات الدراسيه المراد دراستها ومدى تقبل الشركات الانشايئه لتقديم ما تحتاجينه من معلومات وبيانات
وغيرها من الامور
لهذا
لابد لك اولا من تحديد عنوان اطروحتك وبدقه
مثلا
بناء نظام مقترح لتطوير اساليب التخطيط في مشاريع البنى التحتيه في سوريا
ولابد من تحديد اهداف البحث
والمنهجية المتوقع سلوكها لتحقيق هدف البحث
وكذلم تحديد المبررات الواجب تسويغها للشروع بهذا البحث
مع بيان اهم المقيدات التي ستعترض الدراسه
تحياتي


----------



## hope_smile88 (21 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## md1 (21 مارس 2011)

شكر ًا دكتور على الرد 
هل ممكن أن تنصحني دكتور في إيجاد مشروع دكتوراة مناسب في إدارة المشاريع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## faiqmohmed (22 مارس 2011)

md1 قال:


> شكر ًا دكتور على الرد
> هل ممكن أن تنصحني دكتور في إيجاد مشروع دكتوراة مناسب في إدارة المشاريع ولك جزيل الشكر



اهلا وسهلا بك
اقترح عليك موضوع حديث ومهم وحيوي وهو
استخدام الشبكات العصبيه الاصطناعيه الذكيه في تخمين انتاجية اعمال تبليط الطرق
واني على استعداد للاشراف على اطروحتك واخراجها بشكل متكامل واصيل
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابراهيم الجلا (30 مارس 2011)

شكر لكم ردكم الكريم , انا محمد ابراهيم الجلال من اليمن - وقد تراسلت معكم سابقا حول الماجستر في ادارة المشاريع - اريد توضيح مر مهم , انا خريج عام 2010م من قسم الهندسة الصناعية ونظم التصنيع وما زالت في الاعداد والتهيئة من تحضير الماجستر - ارغب في تحضير في مجال ادارة المشاريع الصناعية وهو في مجال تخصصي أفضل من الانشائية - ما هي المواضيع التي يجب الاهتمام بها - ولكم مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## غدي عادل (8 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا اخي الكريم على ما تقدمة من مشاريع .. بعد اذنك هل اجد لديك مشاريع تربط ما بين ادارة المشاريع والبرمجيات .. او التصميم التعليمي ..


----------



## sss_st2000 (9 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اريد مشروع انشائي هندسي حكومي كامل مع الصور والمخططات والمواصفات


----------



## himaelnady (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## البارون 11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية 

بانتظار جديدك 

تحياتي


----------



## م. نور (9 مايو 2011)

هل ممكن أن تنصحني دكتور في إيجاد مشروع ماجستير مناسب في إدارة المشاريع حيث اني اعمل في مجال انشاء المحطات الكهربائية واختصاصي مدني ولك جزيل اتلشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 مايو 2011)

اتمنى المزيد من رسائل بحوث الماجستير والدكتوراة


----------



## Mr.Design (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا الك د.فائق على المجهود و المعلومات اني طالب و جامعة ديالـى - كلية الهندسـة - قسم المدني 
ومشروع تخرجي في اختصاص الادارة الانشائيـة و بالتحديد في تقييم الاداء الانشائي للمشاريع و معرفتة العوامل المؤثرة عليـه فأذا تستطيع ان تقدملي اي شي يفيدني بالمشروع ؟


----------



## فؤاد1990 (14 مايو 2011)

هل من الممكن تزويدي بكتب، مذكرات تخرج، عن مشارسع التشييد وهذا من اجل الاطلاع على الموضوع أكثر والبحث فيه ان أمكن


----------



## eng.whitemoon (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة ان امكن في ايجاد مصادر عن موضوع تاخر المشاريع الهندسية فانا في مرحلة اختيار موضوع لرسالة ماجستير في مجال ادارة هندسة التشييد واريد ان اعمق قراءاتي في هذ الموضوع تحديدا فمن عنده مصادر ابحاث او اوراق علمية او رسائل قديمة في موضوع تاخر المشاريع الهندسية ارجو عرضها للمشاركة او اقتراحات بموضوعات اخري لموضوع الرسالة رجاء الاستفادة من اصحاب الخبرة
وشكرا


----------



## mustafa 2008 (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الى الاخوة الاعزاء برجاء وضع رابط لعقد البناء القياسي JCT بدون كميات [FONT=&quot](( JCT)) Joint Contracts Tribunal[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والمعروفة باللغة الانجليزية: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## gabysf (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الدكتور / فايق
السلام عليكم
بحثي في الدكتوراة كمقترح اولي هو
تقييم استخدام منهجية معهد الادارة الامريكي في ادارة المشاريع الانشائية بالسعودية (دراسة ميدانية)

ارجوا توجيهي مشكور
و كذلك بعض المصادر


----------



## adeb11 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير الموضوع شيق ومفيد واتمنى معرفة المزيد


----------



## حمودةفلسطين (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باش مهندس وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## م صديق (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوة الأعزاء

اكملت دراسة (كورسات) ماجستير ادارة التشييد

متبقي لي البحث التكميلي

ارجو المساعدة بترشيح مواضيع

حبذا لو كانت في مجال إدارة العقود والتخطيط


----------



## arch_hamada (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جداــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخىالعزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمعتحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°ح لوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشكووووور


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## faiqmohmed (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو ان تراسلني على ايميلي 
[email protected]
تحياتي


----------



## عاشق السهر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يادكتور على المعلومات


----------



## hani yousuf (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي
ارجوا مساعدكم في ثلاث مقترحات لبحث دكتورة في اللغة العر بية او الانكليزية


----------



## SALVITION (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم كنت بفكر في عمل موضوع رسالة الماجستير في الانتاجية بس لسة مفيش نقطة محددة هل يوجد بعض المواقع للاطلاع علي بعض المواضيع الساقة في نفس الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## هيثم ابو طه (28 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا اشكرك علي هذا الجهد وتزويدنا بهذه الاطاريح الجميلة . 
ولكن اود ان احصل علي هذه الرسائل كاملة للاستفادة الكاملة , لاني في صدد كتابة اطروحة دكتوراه وهذان الموضوعان في مجال تفكيري 
وايضا ادارة ووضع الاستراتيجيات في مجال تفكيري , فارجو المساعدة والتوجيه 
م. هيثم ابو طه - ماجستير ادارة المشاريع - جامعة القاهرة


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سمسمة2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً دكتور فايق أنا مهندسة مدني خلصت تمهيدي ماجستير ف إدارة المشروعات بس لسه بدور علي نقطة بحث لعمل الماجستير وكان نفسي أعمل الماجستير بتاعي ف cost control بس مش عارفة أبدأ يا ريت تفدني بأي مواقع ف هذا الموضوع


----------



## faiqmohmed (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اهلا بك سمسه
توجد مواضيع متنوعه يمكن لك البحث فيها
منها
استخدام القيمة المكتسبه في السيطرة على كلف الانشاء
تحياتي



سمسمة2010 قال:


> شكراً دكتور فايق أنا مهندسة مدني خلصت تمهيدي ماجستير ف إدارة المشروعات بس لسه بدور علي نقطة بحث لعمل الماجستير وكان نفسي أعمل الماجستير بتاعي ف cost control بس مش عارفة أبدأ يا ريت تفدني بأي مواقع ف هذا الموضوع


----------



## ali_massri (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الخير الوفير د.فائق على الطرح الجميل انا طالب من فلسطين غزة انهيت ولله الحمد المواد الدراسية الخاصة بالماجستير ادارة مشاريع التشييد وبقي لي البحث التكميلي المشكلة اني مهندس مدني واعمل في سلطة الاراضي ودوائرها هي المساحة العامة واملاك الدولة اوريد ان اعمل رسالة الماجستير في موضوع له علاقة بالاعمال الخاصة باحد هاتين الدائرتين حتى اطور من العمل وطرق تقديم الخدمة المواطنين فهل اجد لديكم بعض الافكار والمساعدة في هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## faiqmohmed (28 يناير 2013)

مرحبا اخ علي
انني اجهل ما تقصده في فلسطين العزبزة كوني مقيم في العراق
ولكن يمكن ان اساعدك في مقترحات عامه
وهي تعتمد على رغبتك وما تطلبه منك الجهة التي تعمل بها
فيمكن ان تختار اكمال بحثك في احد المواضيع التاليه
اولا: استخدام دراسة العمل في تحسين الانتاجية لفرق العمل
ثانيا: دراسة قانون تصنيف الشركات الانشائية في فلسطين
ثالثا: تقييم قطاع التشييد في فلسطين
رابعا: تطبيقات تكنولوجيا المعلومات في قطاع التشييد في فلسطين
خامسا: تطبيقات النانو تكنولوجي واثرها في تطوير صناعة التشييد
تحياتي


----------



## ali_massri (1 فبراير 2013)

الاخ العزيز 
شكرا لردك وللافكار المطروحة واود من سيادتكم تزويدي بعلومات عن البنود التالية اذا امكن حتى يكون الفهم اعم واشمل
رابعا: تطبيقات تكنولوجيا المعلومات في قطاع التشييد في فلسطين
خامسا: تطبيقات النانو تكنولوجي واثرها في تطوير صناعة التشييد
تحياتي[/quote]


----------



## faiqmohmed (15 أبريل 2013)

مناقشة رسالة ماجستير في جامعة بغداد
الدكتور المهندس فائق محمد سرحان: مناقشة رسالة ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## سوسو لولو (26 مايو 2013)

مرحبا
انا أبحث في مجال الشبكات العصبية و أريد بيانات للمشاريع للتبؤ بكلفة أو زمن أو غيره


----------



## مهند رونالدو (26 مايو 2013)

مشكوور دكتور فائق على هذا المنشور الاكثر من راائع وانت عودتنا داائما تكون راائع


----------



## faiqmohmed (31 مايو 2013)

سوسو لولو قال:


> مرحبا
> انا أبحث في مجال الشبكات العصبية و أريد بيانات للمشاريع للتبؤ بكلفة أو زمن أو غيره



مرحبتين
اولا يفضل كتابة اسمك صريحا لنعرف مع من نتكلم
ثم
اسم جامعتك وكليتك وتخصصك الدقيق غير معلوم
وطريقتك بطلب البيانات لا تطلب هكذا
عموما
توج اطروحة دكتوراه تناولت هذا الموضوع تخمين كلف ومدد المشاريع الانشائية باستخدام الشبكات العصبية للباحث فائق محمد سرحان
تحياتي


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

احسنت


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جمييل جدا ... وجزيت خيرا


----------



## مهندسة منتقبة (24 يوليو 2013)

انا طالبة ماجستير من مصر وانهيت التمهيدى وحاليا فى الماجستير فارجو المساعد فى ايجاد موضوع سلس ومفيد فى ادارة المشروعات وارجو ان تمدوننى بابحاث مهمة فيه ولكم جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م وضاح (24 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور على هذا الجهد وربنا اكتبه فى ميزان حسناتك
الدكتور فائق تحياتى لك على هذا التواضع الذى تقدمه لنا 
اود استشاراتك بموضوع سبق وان ناقشته مع احد الطلاب من قبل وهو التخطيط الاستراتيجى فى المشاريع الهندسية وقدمت اطروحه بنموذج بناء نظام مقترح لتطوير أساليب التخطيط فى مشاريع البنى التحتية سؤالى 
هل من الممكن الجمع بين هذا العنوان واستخدام الشبكات الصناعيه (a.i ) أرجو افادتى بتعديل العنوان وبعض النقاط المهمة التى يمكن الانطلاق منها 
المهندس وضاح ال منصور 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hani05555 (5 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اخواني المشرفين الاعزاء , اخواني الاعضاء الموقرين 

اولا ابدأ بالتعريف بنفسي انا ابو عبدالله خريج بكالوريوس هندسة اتصالات من جامعة HUST في الصين وحاليا ادرس الماجستير في تخصص Management science and Engineering في جامعة NUAA ايضا في الصين طبعا تخصصي الدقيق هو project management مع العلم اني مطالب من جهة الابتعاث بان يكون تخصصي في الادارة الهندسية ولكن لم اجد الا هذا التخصص . طبعا انا اكملت السنة الاولى وهي سنة المقررات والان سابدأ في كتابة البحث حاولت ان استخرج اي شي من جعبة المشرف على رسالتي ولكن دون جدوى حيث قام برمي كل شي في ملعبي ولكن انا لا افقه شيئا ومشتت كليا ...
لذلك اتمنى منكم الاجابة على استفساراتي واكون لكم من الشاكرين :..

اولا هل استطيع ان اجعل عنوان البحث مرتبط ولو بشي بسيط بمواضيع الهندسة بحيث اتفادى مسألة ان يكون البحث اداري بحت ؟

ثانيا ماهي افضل المواضيع التي استطيع الكتابة فيها ؟

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## معمر السمومي (15 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوور اخي العزيز


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amgad megahed (1 يناير 2014)

مع كامل الاحترام .. ايه فايدة الصفحة ونص اللي انت قايل عليهم الخلاصة دول ؟؟؟ انا ممكن الخصهملك في كلمتين . ان استخدام الكمبيوتر في ادارة المشاريع حلو وجميل .. واوفر عليك عناء كتابة بوست زي ده


----------



## ابن الدولة (24 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر .. مجهود طيب.


----------



## الزنبقه - السوداء (16 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ..
ارجو منكم افادتي بعناوين لرسائل الماجستير في تخصص الادارة الهندسيه و ادارة المشاريع ..
شاكره حسن تعاونكم ..
تحياتي ..


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات


----------



## waelahhs (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير ونرجوا منكم الاستمرار في العطاء


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 أكتوبر 2014)

رسالة دكتوراه في إدارة المعرفة في المشاريع الإنشائية ،، لدكتور إبراهيم فلقي ،، جامعة هيريوت وات ، ادنبره ، اسكوتلندا ، المملكة المتحدة.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 أكتوبر 2014)

رسالة ماجستير للزميل الدكتور إبراهيم فلقي، عن التأخير في مشاريع التشييد ،، وهي دراسة مقارنة عن عوامل التأخير بين قطاع الإنشاءآت في المملكة العربية السعودية والمملكة المتحدة. الرسالة تقدم بها لجامعة هيريوت وات، أدنبره، اسكتلندا، عام 2005 ،، وهي من الرسائل المميزة التي جمعت في إطارها النظري أهم الدراسات السابقة التي تناولت الموضوع في ،، وقامت بتحليل مقارن للبيانات في شكل ثري ومفيد.

http://falsharif.com/articles/show/111


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]البعد البيئي لمشروعات الإرتقاء بالبيئة العشوائية بمصر[/h]الباحث: مبروك محمد الشليبي
الدرجة: ماجستير

الجامعة: جامعة عين شمس - كلية الهندسة - قسم التخطيط العمراني
التخصص: التخطيط العمراني
المشرف: بشاير خيري - محمد عبدالباقي ابراهيم


الرسالة موجودة على الرابط التالي:

http://falsharif.com/articles/show/150


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]رسالة دكتوراه في ادارة مشاريع المشاركة[/h]





*اضع رسالة الدكتوراة التي قدمتها لجامعة هيريوت وات في بريطانيا هنا للفائدة ،، الرسالة تتعلق بنظام المشاركة بين القطاعين العام والخاص وما يتعلق في إدارة المشاريع خصوصا من النواحي المالية. عنوان الرسالة (Financial model for Privat Finance Initiative projects applied to school buildings) وهي تركز على تطوير نموذج مالي ..**يمكن ان يستخدم في المراحل الاولى للمشروع لمعرفة جدواه من وجهة نظر القطاع الخاص.**الرسالة موجودة على هذا الرابط:

http://falsharif.com/articles/show/50
*


----------



## المشروعات (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اعزائي 
ارجوا المساعدة في الحصول علي بحوث او ورقات او تقارير علمية عن تحسين الانتاجية للخرسانة من محطات الخلط المركزية للخرسانة او اي شئ يتعلق بمحطات الخلط المركزية

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المشروعات (6 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء المساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر​


المشروعات قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعزائي
> ارجوا المساعدة في الحصول علي بحوث او ورقات او تقارير علمية عن تحسين الانتاجية للخرسانة من محطات الخلط المركزية للخرسانة او اي شئ يتعلق بمحطات الخلط المركزية
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
يوجد كثير من المصادر عن تأثير الموارد ولكن يجب تحديد الموارد هل القصد الموارد بشكل عام ام ماذا ؟؟ ومن الافضل عمل استبيان لمعرفة اكثر العوامل الموارد تأثيرا على تأخير المشروع لتسهيل الامر , وبالتوفيق
تحياتي


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة ...
تقدر تعمل على هندسة القيمة وايضا على earned value بأستخدام برنامج برفت , وبالتوفيق 
تحياتي


----------



## ابن الدولة (26 نوفمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## فوزى سالم (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
الى الدكتور العزيز فائق 
لقد تحصلت على الماجستير فى مجال إدارة المشاريع الهندسية و الآن بصدد مواصلة دراستى للحصول على الدكتوراه ان شاء الله فى نفس المجال ، آمل من سيادتكم مساعدتى فى التواصل معكم و ذلك للاستفسار على بعض المواضيع ، علماً بان عنوانى على الفيس بوك هو فوزى الجالى و الصورة المسجد النبوى و الخلفية المسجد الحرام و لكم منى فائق الشكر و التقدير


----------



## TheExpert (13 ديسمبر 2014)

الموضوع جميل وجزى الله المشاركين خيرا ولكن لا اعرف لماذا استشعر ان الفائدة منه محدودة


----------



## new lora (15 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
انا خريجة 2014 من كلية الهندسة قسم عمارة وان شاء الله هحضر ماجستير بس مش عارفه اختار موضوع يكون مفيد ليه ومطلوب فى العمل ويفيد الناس كلها بس مش عارفه اختاره :82: !!!!!! فياريت ممكن تساعدونى فى اختيار الموضوع وربنا يجازيكم كل خير ان شاء الله .... لان انا حاسه ان انا تايهه فياريت حد يساعدنى ...


----------



## new lora (16 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن دكتور فائق 
تساعدنى فى ايجاد موضوع للماجستير وربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء .....


----------



## yaman-ya (16 يوليو 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## faiqmohmed (24 يوليو 2015)

وعليكم السلام اخ فوزي
اهلا وسهلا بك في كل وقت
ويمكن لك التواصل من خلال مدونتي
http://drfaiq.blogspot.ca/
او موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006358693067
تحياتي لك


----------



## faiqmohmed (24 يوليو 2015)

new lora قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا خريجة 2014 من كلية الهندسة قسم عمارة وان شاء الله هحضر ماجستير بس مش عارفه اختار موضوع يكون مفيد ليه ومطلوب فى العمل ويفيد الناس كلها بس مش عارفه اختاره :82: !!!!!! فياريت ممكن تساعدونى فى اختيار الموضوع وربنا يجازيكم كل خير ان شاء الله .... لان انا حاسه ان انا تايهه فياريت حد يساعدنى ...



وعليكم السلام ايتها المهندسة المعماريه
المواضيع كثيرة ومتعددة ومتنوعه
ولكن
وافيني بمواضيع الكورسات التي درستها
ومن خلالها استطيع مساعدتك
تحياتي لك


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------

